# Speaker Sizes



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Stock ar 6.5,but you could possibly get an 8 in there with a custom baffle. The factory speaker is molded into a mount panel. Best to fab your own or they do sell the mount plates for 6.5 on Crutchfield or eBay. I use a 7" on a mdf baffle my son made


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is Gen I specific, but...*
MDF Speaker Baffle Group Buy*


----------

